

Ask HN: What companies make explanation videos with actors? - massarog

For our startup we really want to have a video done with actual people, rather than do a video with cartoons/characters.<p>An example of what I'm looking for can be found at sandwichvideo.com (although they do videos for larger companies like groupon, square, etc. and are booked solid)
======
massarog
clickable: <http://sandwichvideo.com>

